

Ideas for Startups - humanarity
https://ideasforstartups.appspot.com/#

======
humanarity
The GitHub : [https://github.com/humanarity/ideas-for-
startups](https://github.com/humanarity/ideas-for-startups)

All this was inspired by this PG article about how little ideas are actually
worth: [http://paulgraham.com/start.html](http://paulgraham.com/start.html)

Well, now you can create them at zero cost, using randomness. Enjoy!

[doesn't work on Firefox, no plan to support, feel free to fork!]

------
critiq
has render issue on firefox

